

Introducing Codeless Mobile Analytics - andore_jr
https://mixpanel.com/codeless-mobile-analytics/

======
jordigg
It's great that every time is getting easier and easier to track analytics. No
need to change the code or ask your engineering team to push changes. Seems
they are trying to do what Heap analytics (another YC company) is already
doing. Even they are using very similar colors as Heap. I use them both on my
projects, hope they join forces some day!

------
dang
We changed the URL from [https://mixpanel.com/blog/2015/07/23/introducing-
codeless-mo...](https://mixpanel.com/blog/2015/07/23/introducing-codeless-
mobile-analytics) to what looks like the main page for this announcement, via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9936693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9936693).

